# Last Movie You Saw?



## tk-hassan (Apr 8, 2015)

What is the last movie you saw?


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Apr 8, 2015)

I just saw Furious 7, it was an amazing movie, i think i will go back and see it again. Some of the things they did were abit far out there but its the movies not like that shit will happen in real life.


----------



## MikeA (Apr 8, 2015)

Sword of Vengeance and Insurgent, both good movies. Going to see Ex Machina as it comes out in 2 days.


----------



## drmike (Apr 8, 2015)

None for me.  I can't sit still that long.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Apr 8, 2015)

Fast 7


----------



## clarity (Apr 9, 2015)

Home. It was pretty good!


----------



## stim (Apr 9, 2015)

Whiplash - loved it. (the movie, not the spinal injury  )


----------



## Mayday (Apr 9, 2015)

drmike said:


> None for me.  I can't sit still that long.


haha same. TV shows is about all I can do 45 min max. Last movie I watched was Iron Man 3 and I did it in parts.


----------



## gordonrp (Apr 9, 2015)

The Imitation Game at one of those dinner and movie theaters, great movie.


----------



## Syntrel (Apr 9, 2015)

"Trading Places" with Dan Aykroyd  & Eddy Murphy, classic movie love it, its only netflix.


----------



## fixidixi (Apr 9, 2015)

whiplash. its a good one


----------



## Servers4You (Apr 9, 2015)

"Jeff Dunham: Controlled Chaos" - Always loved, always funny.


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 9, 2015)

Syntrel said:


> "Trading Places" with Dan Aykroyd  & Eddy Murphy, classic movie love it, its only netflix.


You'll need this:

http://www.wisebread.com/explaining-the-climax-scene-of-trading-places


----------



## Hostwinds (Apr 14, 2015)

The last one I saw was God Help the Girl...and it was a total snooze. Wouldn't recommend it unless you absolutely adore Indie music.


----------



## Hostissimus (Apr 14, 2015)

Fast and Furious 7.


----------



## zionvps (Apr 17, 2015)

Fast and Furious 7, it had some seriously extreme stunts!


----------



## MannDude (Apr 17, 2015)

I watched American Sniper the other day. It got a lot of hype so I was curious. I didn't care for it too much though.


----------



## trewq (Apr 17, 2015)

Get Hard was the last one I went to the cinemas to see, it was entertaining enough. My expectations weren't very high.


----------



## icy (Apr 18, 2015)

Fast and Furious 7 was the last movie I saw!


----------



## iClickAndHost (Apr 19, 2015)

I Origins - fairly dissapointed. I like the story initially and the characters but past the half of the movie it became too cheesy in my opinion.


----------



## drmike (Apr 24, 2015)

I speed watched Idiocracy the other night.

Most of the Lowend hosts came to mind when watching.  Barely a fictional account.  Movie is more realistic today than realized.


----------



## clarity (Apr 24, 2015)

I just watched Kingsmen. It was pretty good.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 24, 2015)

This movie is going to be _awesome._


----------



## jclutter (May 4, 2015)

Avengers - Age of Ultron

Good movie, not great though.


----------



## ArenaHosts (May 5, 2015)

Fast 7


----------



## al3xt (May 5, 2015)

Chappie.


----------



## William (May 5, 2015)

Still watching Interstellar, too damn long


----------



## Francisco (May 5, 2015)

Did Avengers this past weekend, was pretty damn good.

Francisco


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (May 5, 2015)

Avengers was a good movie. 

- Daniel


----------



## stakehost (Aug 30, 2015)

Last time watched San Andreas good disaster movie.


----------



## Time4VPS (Sep 15, 2015)

Bernardo Bertolucci's "Il conformista" (1970). Unique, visually stunning and surreal mix of history and suspense!


----------

